# Do MA State Police or other agencies drive slow in the fast lane to look for road ragers?



## MASS.SURVEY1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

Do MA State Police or other agencies drive slow in the fast lane to look for road ragers?

I think some people purposefully drive slow in the fast lanes to piss people off, be self righteous or for whatever reason.....

But do the police do this as well to look for crazy people?

I was several cars behind a slow moving black Explorer in the fast lane. I passed on the right as did many other cars.
The young occupants of the Explorer looked amused.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

MASS.SURVEY1234 said:


> I passed on the right as did many other cars.
> The young occupants of the Explorer looked amused.


Well its a dick move and it a chapter 90 violation (motor vehicle law) Massachusetts general law chapter 89 section 2 that comes with a 105 dollar fine.

"Willfully obstructing MV in the process of (e.g., increasing speed) to pass.
"Operator being passed may not obstruct passing vehicle and must give way"
Also.
Staying in left lane when not passing or making a left turn "upon all ways the driver of a vehicle shall drive in the lane nearest the right side of the way when such lane is available for travel"
Case law:
Commonwealth vs. Lora, 451 Mass 425 (2008) (this is a legitimate basis for a traffic stop).


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

I stop people for this all the time, legit pet peeve. GET THE HELL OUT OF THE PASSING LANE IF YOU AINT PASSING


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

in that video, you can't see it, but the car in front of the Trooper has a Biden/Harris sticker and and other that says, "I DRIVE SLOW BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO OFFEND PEOPLE." The trooper it turns out didn't actually pull the person over because debating with a Democrat would simply bring about "....a stroke. It didn't seem worth it. It's not so much that he was breaking the law, he was just being a Democ...'scuse me, an asshole. I just wanted him out of the lane."


----------

